
Effective Learning Strategies for Programmers - _ttg
http://akaptur.com/blog/2015/10/10/effective-learning-strategies-for-programmers/
======
xueyongg
I was thinking about this some months ago and I came across the idea of source
code reading. It helps to provide new insights in ways we can express
ourselves (our logic in this case) in code. Learning how other world-class
programmers expressing themselves is definitely a way to understand what makes
them top tier programmers. I've written a post about source code writing to
expound on this approach. Hope you all will find it useful! Cheers (:

[https://blog.phuaxueyong.com/post/2020-02-11-source-code-
rea...](https://blog.phuaxueyong.com/post/2020-02-11-source-code-reading)

